# North Korea says it was practicing to hit U.S. military bases in Japan with missiles



## BHarwana

TOKYO — North Korea was practicing to strike United States military bases in Japan with its latest barrage of missiles, state media in Pyongyang reported Tuesday, and it appeared to be trying to outsmart a new American antimissile battery being deployed to South Korea by firing multiple rockets at once.

Kim Jong Un presided over Monday’s launch of the four missiles, “feasting his eyes on the trails of ballistic rockets,” the state-run Korean Central News Agency reported in a statement that analysts called a “brazen declaration” of the country’s intent to strike enemies with a nuclear weapon if it came under attack.

“If the United States or South Korea fires even a single flame inside North Korean territory, we will demolish the origin of the invasion and provocation with a nuclear tipped missile,” the KCNA statement said.

The four ballistic missiles fired Monday morning were launched by the elite Hwasong ballistic missile division “tasked to strike the bases of the U.S. imperialist aggressor forces in Japan,” KCNA said. The United States has numerous military bases and about 54,000 military personnel stationed in Japan, the legacy of its postwar security alliance with the country.

Three of the four missiles flew about 600 miles over North Korea and landed in the sea, within Japan’s exclusive economic zone off the Oga Peninsula in Akita prefecture, home to a Japanese self-defense forces base. The fourth fell just outside the zone.

North Korea did not say what kind of missiles it had fired, but after poring over photos released by state media, analysts at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies in California said they were extended-range Scuds capable of flying more than 600 miles.

North Korea has tested these types of missiles before, so the point of Monday’s launches was not to see if the rockets would fly, but to test how quickly the unit could set them up and deploy them — classic training for a wartime situation, said Jeffrey Lewis, director of the East Asia Nonproliferation Program at the Middlebury Institute.

“They want to know if they can get these missiles out into the field rapidly and deploy them all at once,” Lewis said. “They are practicing launching a nuclear-armed missile and hitting targets in Japan as if this was a real war.”

North Korea’s extended-range Scud is halfway between a traditional short-range Scud and the medium-range missile known as the Rodong. But they can be produced much more cheaply than the Rodong, Lewis said, meaning that North Korea could fire them with more abandon.

KCNA reported that the four missiles were launched simultaneously and that Kim commented that they “are so accurate that they look like acrobatic flying corps in formation.”

This appeared to be a further challenge to the United States and South Korea, which said Tuesday that it had started deploying the advanced antimissile battery called Terminal High Altitude Area Defense, or THAAD, designed to protect the region against North Korea’s rockets. The first parts of the THAAD system arrived Monday at Osan Air Base south of Seoul, South Korea’s Defense Ministry said.

But THAAD would have difficulty intercepting four missiles launched at the same time, analysts said.

Furthermore, Osan Air Base is less than 300 miles from the missile launch site in North Korea — another apparent message to Pyongyang’s enemies.

The launches coincided with joint U.S.-South Korean military exercises on the southern half of the Korean Peninsula, drills that take place every year and that North Korea views as preparation for an invasion. After the missiles were launched Monday, the U.S. Strategic Command said it had determined that the missile launch “did not pose a threat to North America.”

But KCNA reported that the 33-year-old Kim had ordered the strategic forces to be on high alert, “as required by the grim situation in which an actual war may break out anytime, and get fully ready to promptly move.”

North Korea has been making clear progress on its missile program and has a declared goal of developing an intercontinental ballistic missile capable of reaching the West Coast of the United States. It has also conducted five nuclear tests and claims to be able to miniaturize a warhead so that it could be fitted onto a missile.

However, it has not yet proven the ability to either attach a warhead to a missile or to be able to deliver a missile to a target — something that would involve mastering the difficult step of reentry.
The launches also appeared designed to send a message to both President Trump and the Japanese prime minister, Shinzo Abe, said Joshua Pollack, editor of the Nonproliferation Review.

“We might infer that the choice of Japan as a target might be based on a desire to do something new compared to last year — raising the stakes of the exercises — but also on Abe’s visit to the U.S. and joint appearances with Trump,” Pollack said.

North Korea launched a medium-range missile last month — its first since Trump was elected — while the president was hosting Abe for dinner at his Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida.

Trump spoke by phone with Abe and South Korea’s acting president, Hwang Kyo-ahn, Tuesday morning.

“Both Japan and the U.S. confirmed that this North Korean missile launch was a clear violation of U.N. Security Council resolutions and was an obvious challenge to the region and the international community,” Abe told reporters in Tokyo, repeating his assertion that the North Korean threat had “reached a new stage.”

In New York, a spokesman for U.N. Secretary General António Guterres said he condemned the actions, which “violate Security Council resolutions and seriously undermine regional peace and stability.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...98a7cde8742_story.html?utm_term=.7b2bf1c2a5cb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

lmao north korea don't give a ****.


Everyone testing missiles be like "for safety and security of the region", "national security" and "prevent acts of agression"


North korea be like Im here to **** your wife


no-dong style.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

Kim is practicing on US military bases lol. This man don't gives a f**k about any thing. I think USA will role back the THAAD decision. You don't want to pi** him off.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

BHarwana said:


> U.S. Strategic Command said it had determined that the missile launch “did not pose a threat to North America.”



Well in that case.. what if one day NK suddenly gets the ability to vaporizer DC, New York.. along with other 50 major US cities and population clusters?

Would that be the time the US finally leave NK alone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

utp45 said:


> Well in that case.. what if one day NK suddenly gets the ability to vaporizer DC, New York.. along with other 50 major US cities and population clusters?
> 
> Would that be the time the US finally leave NK alone?


USA will taste a nuke and stop I think.


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> Kim is practicing on US military bases lol. This man don't gives a f**k about any thing. I think USA will role back the THAAD decision. You don't want to pi** him off.


Nah it just encourages bringing in THAAD like right now. Didn't scare U.S. to not put it in South Korea. Nor in Japan.



BHarwana said:


> USA will taste a nuke and stop I think.


Stop what, preventing invasion of South Korea again?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

BHarwana said:


> USA will taste a nuke and stop I think.



Who is going to help North Korea protect its border from a NK invasion again? China?


----------



## BHarwana

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Who is going to help North Korea protect its border from a NK invasion again? China?


NK nukes USA, USA gets hurt. USA invades NK and re builds NK then China takes it back. Mean while USA is hurt by Nuclear disaster and China wins.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

BHarwana said:


> NK nukes USA, USA gets hurt. USA invades NK and re builds NK then China takes it back. Mean while USA is hurt by Nuclear disaster and China wins.



It is possible the US will pull troops out of South Korea. Trump has already said the cost is high

But South Korea would get nukes in return.


----------



## KAL-EL

BHarwana said:


> USA will taste a nuke and stop I think.



So you just think the USA will "taste a nuke"and stop what?

Only in your delusional PDF video game Fantasyland would you think that North Korea would nuke a US city and the US would not massively retaliate.

That the the US would say something like:

"Hey North Korea, you just nuked one of our cities. But don't worry, we'll just pretend that it didn't happen and we promise not to retaliate"

The North Korean regime wants to stay in power at all costs.Trying to Nuke a US city is one of the quickest ways that regime would be quickly out of power and obliterated. Kim knows this very well.

Now if Kim is going down, and he knows he's going down, then I can then see him using every weapon he has to take everyone he can with him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

KAL-EL said:


> So you just think the USA will "taste a nuke"and stop what?
> 
> Only in your delusional PDF video game Fantasyland would you think that North Korea would nuke a US city and the US would not massively retaliate.
> 
> That the the US would say something like:
> 
> "Hey North Korea, you just nuked one of our cities. But don't worry, we'll just pretend that it didn't happen and we promise not to retaliate"
> 
> The North Korean regime wants to stay in power at all costs.Trying to Nuke a US city is one of the quickest ways that regime would be quickly out of power and obliterated. Kim knows this very well.
> 
> Now if Kim is going down, and he knows he's going down, yhen I can then see him using every weapon he has to take everyone he can with him.


Okay I have a question please explain what will USA do in case NK nukes USA?


----------



## oprih

Good job. May North Korea succeed in the future.


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

> Good job. May North Korea succeed in the future.


----------



## lonelyman

BHarwana said:


> TOKYO — North Korea was practicing to strike United States military bases in Japan with its latest barrage of missiles, state media in Pyongyang reported Tuesday, and it appeared to be trying to outsmart a new American antimissile battery being deployed to South Korea by firing multiple rockets at once.
> 
> Kim Jong Un presided over Monday’s launch of the four missiles, “feasting his eyes on the trails of ballistic rockets,” the state-run Korean Central News Agency reported in a statement that analysts called a “brazen declaration” of the country’s intent to strike enemies with a nuclear weapon if it came under attack.
> 
> “If the United States or South Korea fires even a single flame inside North Korean territory, we will demolish the origin of the invasion and provocation with a nuclear tipped missile,” the KCNA statement said.
> 
> The four ballistic missiles fired Monday morning were launched by the elite Hwasong ballistic missile division “tasked to strike the bases of the U.S. imperialist aggressor forces in Japan,” KCNA said. The United States has numerous military bases and about 54,000 military personnel stationed in Japan, the legacy of its postwar security alliance with the country.
> 
> Three of the four missiles flew about 600 miles over North Korea and landed in the sea, within Japan’s exclusive economic zone off the Oga Peninsula in Akita prefecture, home to a Japanese self-defense forces base. The fourth fell just outside the zone.
> 
> North Korea did not say what kind of missiles it had fired, but after poring over photos released by state media, analysts at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies in California said they were extended-range Scuds capable of flying more than 600 miles.
> 
> North Korea has tested these types of missiles before, so the point of Monday’s launches was not to see if the rockets would fly, but to test how quickly the unit could set them up and deploy them — classic training for a wartime situation, said Jeffrey Lewis, director of the East Asia Nonproliferation Program at the Middlebury Institute.
> 
> “They want to know if they can get these missiles out into the field rapidly and deploy them all at once,” Lewis said. “They are practicing launching a nuclear-armed missile and hitting targets in Japan as if this was a real war.”
> 
> North Korea’s extended-range Scud is halfway between a traditional short-range Scud and the medium-range missile known as the Rodong. But they can be produced much more cheaply than the Rodong, Lewis said, meaning that North Korea could fire them with more abandon.
> 
> KCNA reported that the four missiles were launched simultaneously and that Kim commented that they “are so accurate that they look like acrobatic flying corps in formation.”
> 
> This appeared to be a further challenge to the United States and South Korea, which said Tuesday that it had started deploying the advanced antimissile battery called Terminal High Altitude Area Defense, or THAAD, designed to protect the region against North Korea’s rockets. The first parts of the THAAD system arrived Monday at Osan Air Base south of Seoul, South Korea’s Defense Ministry said.
> 
> But THAAD would have difficulty intercepting four missiles launched at the same time, analysts said.
> 
> Furthermore, Osan Air Base is less than 300 miles from the missile launch site in North Korea — another apparent message to Pyongyang’s enemies.
> 
> The launches coincided with joint U.S.-South Korean military exercises on the southern half of the Korean Peninsula, drills that take place every year and that North Korea views as preparation for an invasion. After the missiles were launched Monday, the U.S. Strategic Command said it had determined that the missile launch “did not pose a threat to North America.”
> 
> But KCNA reported that the 33-year-old Kim had ordered the strategic forces to be on high alert, “as required by the grim situation in which an actual war may break out anytime, and get fully ready to promptly move.”
> 
> North Korea has been making clear progress on its missile program and has a declared goal of developing an intercontinental ballistic missile capable of reaching the West Coast of the United States. It has also conducted five nuclear tests and claims to be able to miniaturize a warhead so that it could be fitted onto a missile.
> 
> However, it has not yet proven the ability to either attach a warhead to a missile or to be able to deliver a missile to a target — something that would involve mastering the difficult step of reentry.
> The launches also appeared designed to send a message to both President Trump and the Japanese prime minister, Shinzo Abe, said Joshua Pollack, editor of the Nonproliferation Review.
> 
> “We might infer that the choice of Japan as a target might be based on a desire to do something new compared to last year — raising the stakes of the exercises — but also on Abe’s visit to the U.S. and joint appearances with Trump,” Pollack said.
> 
> North Korea launched a medium-range missile last month — its first since Trump was elected — while the president was hosting Abe for dinner at his Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida.
> 
> Trump spoke by phone with Abe and South Korea’s acting president, Hwang Kyo-ahn, Tuesday morning.
> 
> “Both Japan and the U.S. confirmed that this North Korean missile launch was a clear violation of U.N. Security Council resolutions and was an obvious challenge to the region and the international community,” Abe told reporters in Tokyo, repeating his assertion that the North Korean threat had “reached a new stage.”
> 
> In New York, a spokesman for U.N. Secretary General António Guterres said he condemned the actions, which “violate Security Council resolutions and seriously undermine regional peace and stability.”
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...98a7cde8742_story.html?utm_term=.7b2bf1c2a5cb



Scumbag fat Kim III is a Mad dog, China and USA should cooperate to take out his elementary nuclear toys


----------



## lonelyman

Hassan Guy said:


> lmao north korea don't give a ****.
> 
> 
> Everyone testing missiles be like "for safety and security of the region", "national security" and "prevent acts of agression"
> 
> 
> North korea be like Im here to **** your wife
> 
> 
> no-dong style.



Without putting China at a dilemma, he would be long gone like kadaffi or saddam


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

BHarwana said:


> USA will taste a nuke and stop I think.


I didn‘t mean the NK to throw an actual nuke.. but to develop the necessary technology to do so, then perhaps the US will reassess and back off.

If the US puts THAAD in SK, maybe China should “upgrade” NK as well... seems only fair.


----------



## terranMarine

Fat Kim is the main character and the rest are audiences eating popcorn, that sums up the whole NE Asia geopolitics in a nutshell.


----------



## Godman

utp45 said:


> Well in that case.. what if one day NK suddenly gets the ability to vaporizer DC, New York.. along with other 50 major US cities and population clusters?
> 
> Would that be the time the US finally leave NK alone?



Will China allow NK to do that? Having a nuclear war next to their border is one of the last things China need specially with the US.



BHarwana said:


> NK nukes USA, USA gets hurt. USA invades NK and re builds NK then China takes it back. Mean while USA is hurt by Nuclear disaster and China wins.



Nukes won't even come close to the US or any of its bases in the region. China is the only country in the region that can do that.
DPRK's Bio and Chem weapons could be a threat to South Korea but thats it


----------



## MarcsPakistan

This man Kim Jong un is


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Godman said:


> Will China allow NK to do that? Having a nuclear war next to their border is one of the last things China need specially with the US.



Most people don‘t believe China has control over NK these days, neither do I. but China can still give a little help to Kim's future nuclear endeavors.

Bottom line, them trumplanders don’t get to feel safe sitting back at home while meddling with other countries. Their home must be brought in as collaterals, only in this way they can be expected to behave responsibly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

North Korea , seems to be asking for it time for US to show them a little something.


----------



## ABCharlie

Oh Kimmy


----------



## misty

America gave North Korea the nukes to begin with, in fact it was the American Defence Secretery Donald Rumsfeld that sold NK the Reactors.

https://www.infowars.com/who-gave-north-korea-nukes-in-the-first-place/


----------



## Penguin

misty said:


> America gave North Korea the nukes to begin with, in fact it was the American Defence Secretery Donald Rumsfeld that sold NK the Reactors.
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/who-gave-north-korea-nukes-in-the-first-place/



"Rumsfeld was merely picking up the baton from the Clinton administration, who in 1994 agreed to replace North Korea’s domestically built nuclear reactors with light water nuclear reactors. Clinton policy wonks claimed that light water reactors couldn’t be used to make bombs. Not so according to Henry Sokolski, head of the Non-proliferation Policy Education Center in Washington, who stated, “LWRs could be used to produce dozens of bombs’ worth of weapons-grade plutonium in both North Korea and Iran. This is true of all LWRs — a depressing fact U.S. policymakers have managed to block out. “These reactors are like all reactors, they have the potential to make weapons. So you might end up supplying the worst nuclear violator with the means to acquire the very weapons we’re trying to prevent it acquiring,” said Sokolski.”
That tells you NK already had domestically built nuclear reactors prior to obtaining LWRs. As Sokolski states, all reactors have the potential to make weapons. Therefor, Nk would have the ability to develop nuclear weapons even in the absense of delivery of LWRs. Therefor the claim America gave North Korea the nukes to begin with, is bogus.


----------



## idune

If one analyze US actions in pacific region and specific to NK, US actually painted itself in the corner and so did two of its subservient states Japan and South Korea.

If US had not used its typical instrument of "sanction", threats and ratchet up tension, there would been much better situation than NK missile hitting Japan and South and potentially even US. THAAD or whatever US has, provides no guarantee of defense, specially swarming salvo of missiles. South Korea and Japan can solve problem with north or at least keep situation at the level where no one threat any one. But neither Japan nor Korea act for their own interest rather working as tool for US hegemonic policy.

Even yesterday, China proposed to mediate and clam the situation with proposal to halt US & South Korea naval drill in exchange for preventing NK from lobbing missiles. But both South Korea and US rejected the Chinese mediation proposal.

So what can one make of US, South Korean and Japanese intention? US is gearing towards a war in pacific and they intend to drag China. If South Koreans and japan can not see their own self destruction, who can help them? No one.

Another big elephant Russia, which recently deployed improved missiles and missile defense in Pacific coast and even in Kuril Island chain, had not spoken on NK issue in last few weeks. But Russia made it clear that it will work with China to defeat THAAD.

US is busy opening as many contentious fronts as possible. Testing to see how many of these fronts China and Russia can counter simultaneously.


----------



## Modzi

let the man do what he wants ... is it that hard to understand ??? japan or china or USA never asked anyone for permission for what they want to do ??


----------



## SMASTER

North Korean or I would say that lunatic Kim would think million times before doing something stupid once they attacked American .Americans will f*** them pretty hard.


----------



## neem456

BHarwana said:


> USA will taste a nuke and stop I think.



lol kids these days are disgrace to common sense

Couple of people took 2 buildings down in USA, and in return USA took down half a dozen countries down with it and its still not stopped.

No one can imagine how many countries USA will take down by nukes if hit by nukes. It will be childish to think that only NK will go down.


----------

